# Why does my dog stand on my lap instead of sit?



## Simon Says (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi guys! A simple and probably silly question but why does my malt refuse to sit on my lap? I have to force his body down and then he's content lying down, but he usually jumps down a few minutes later. Since I've had him he always tries to jump up on me, I'll lift him and put him on my lap, and he just stands there looking off into the distance and seems perfectly content. Do any of your malts do that? What does it mean? I'm worried it might be considered aggressive or dominant behavior. He's a 10mo boy.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Won’t sit in my lap*

He’s on alert. Dogs that are in charge of protecting something have to stay on the watch. But dogs that are natural follower that do not see any leadership will become frustrated in trying to take the lead themselves. Dogs are pack animals. All pack animals have a leader. Wolves, Elephants, Horses etc. Wolves have one - two leaders. All the rest are followers. They don’t want to lead, they want to follow. If a dog by nature is dominant you want to still be the one in charge. Otherwise you will be living with your dog instead of your dog living with you. Leaders can be either male or female. It’s the energy that makes them dominant. All puppies are born with an energy. Very high, high, medium and low. The Very High and High are more likely to be the dominant (Alpha) puppies. The medium and low energy are the followers. By standing on you he has an elevated view in order to survey his kingdom.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Although this might not be the answer that you are looking for, just a thought that I would like to share with you regarding the issue that you posted about. Our Chrissy, 11 years, three months old will not sit on my lap ever!! Not that I am upset about this, but she is not one to lap sit. She will sit right next to me though. Not all Dogs are lap dogs, even though I would love it if she would do so.


----------



## Simon Says (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> He’s on alert. Dogs that are in charge of protecting something have to stay on the watch. But dogs that are natural follower that do not see any leadership will become frustrated in trying to take the lead themselves. Dogs are pack animals. All pack animals have a leader. Wolves, Elephants, Horses etc. Wolves have one - two leaders. All the rest are followers. They don’t want to lead, they want to follow. If a dog by nature is dominant you want to still be the one in charge. Otherwise you will be living with your dog instead of your dog living with you. Leaders can be either male or female. It’s the energy that makes them dominant. All puppies are born with an energy. Very high, high, medium and low. The Very High and High are more likely to be the dominant (Alpha) puppies. The medium and low energy are the followers. By standing on you he has an elevated view in order to survey his kingdom.


That makes sense. He had very high energy upon getting him and everyone who meets him thinks he's neurotic and a bit of a handful. Our vets even make comments about him a lot. After he gets to know you, he calms down. I really don't get why he thinks he's in charge other than the poor leash skills as I told you about before (which he's doing great at now! He tugs a bit but listens to me so well - he even ignores other people most of the time but dogs are another story - he's too fixated right now). I have no problem telling him "no" or giving him commands, disciplining him, putting him in his crate, etc. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Abellas favorite spot is on my lap, supervising what Im doing - lol. When she stands up it means she wants down to go get a drink, go outside, or get a toy to drop at my feet so we can play. She is not a jumper so she basically stays wherever I put her until I lift her down. 

A few things/ideas you might try if this is a "pack leader" issue - I did these with Abella as part of her puppy training:
Make sure you are the first one thru the door and Simon follows you.
When feeding have Simon Sit/Stay while you fill dish until you say "ok".
Leash training - You take Simon for a walk not him taking you for a walk.

I guess this breaks down to teaching "manners"...... :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Simon Says (Apr 11, 2019)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Although this might not be the answer that you are looking for, just a thought that I would like to share with you regarding the issue that you posted about. Our Chrissy, 11 years, three months old will not sit on my lap ever!! Not that I am upset about this, but she is not one to lap sit. She will sit right next to me though. Not all Dogs are lap dogs, even though I would love it if she would do so.


It's strange, isn't it? Especially because that's what of their main breed characteristics. He loves sleeping right near me at night but will only tolerate lying on my lap for a few minutes at a time. Then he grumbles on the ground if I'm on the computer not paying attention to him!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Chrissy will also sit besides me at times while I am on the Computer and decide at that point that she want to sit on my lap!! Go figure and I am happy that for those few times that she does want to come on my lap. I have also had three Yorkies, and they were all completely different as well. Our last Yorkie, Snuggles, was a lap sitter though!!


----------



## Simon Says (Apr 11, 2019)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abellas favorite spot is on my lap, supervising what Im doing - lol. When she stands up it means she wants down to go get a drink, go outside, or get a toy to drop at my feet so we can play. She is not a jumper so she basically stays wherever I put her until I lift her down.
> 
> A few things/ideas you might try if this is a "pack leader" issue - I did these with Abella as part of her puppy training:
> Make sure you are the first one thru the door and Simon follows you.
> ...


I just have to say Abella is ADORABLE. Your groomer is amazing. If I ever get a Maltese girl I want her to look just like little Abella. That's some great advice - thank you. I don't make him sit before getting fed but he does for some reason go sit at the door mat as I'm preparing his food and will only go eat it if I encourage him. He's done that since he's been a puppy for some reason. I've been working with him on his poor leash manners and he's getting better by the day but tugs a lot. I will keep trying. He's a rambunctious fella lol.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Simon Says said:


> I just have to say Abella is ADORABLE. Your groomer is amazing. If I ever get a Maltese girl I want her to look just like little Abella. That's some great advice - thank you. I don't make him sit before getting fed but he does for some reason go sit at the door mat as I'm preparing his food and will only go eat it if I encourage him. He's done that since he's been a puppy for some reason. I've been working with him on his poor leash manners and he's getting better by the day but tugs a lot. I will keep trying. He's a rambunctious fella lol.


Lily, Thank you - You are so very kind. Yes, Abella is very very special. I must admit that I am her personal Day Spa "groomer" & "masseuse" - lol! She has been so very patient with me as Im still learning - It seems there is always something on her that needs trimming or cutting. It has been a wonderful bonding time together (or at least thats my perspective on it - she may have a different perspective- lol). :wub:


----------

